# KA24DE problem



## Hank711 (Jun 19, 2007)

I am having a weird problem with my Frontier with 127K on it. When warm it has a miss when accelerating, idle seems fine. The engine shakes when going at a constant speed on the highway[45-75 mph] and seems like it used to have more power.I have owned it 2 months. I get a code for a miss on #3 cyc. I have replaced the dis. cap, rotor, plugs wires and the injector for #3. The injector helped somewhat. Adding fuel system cleaner helps. The problem seems to be getting worse. When the engine is cold it seems to run fine. These symptoms seem to be contradicting each other. ANY IDEAS OUT THERE???


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Hank711 said:


> I am having a weird problem with my Frontier with 127K on it. When warm it has a miss when accelerating, idle seems fine. The engine shakes when going at a constant speed on the highway[45-75 mph] and seems like it used to have more power.I have owned it 2 months. I get a code for a miss on #3 cyc. I have replaced the dis. cap, rotor, plugs wires and the injector for #3. The injector helped somewhat. Adding fuel system cleaner helps. The problem seems to be getting worse. When the engine is cold it seems to run fine. These symptoms seem to be contradicting each other. ANY IDEAS OUT THERE???


Look at my thread "stumble between 1500 and 2000 rpm" from late 2005 and the following URL: http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2004/NTB04-044.htm. I'll bet on an EGR problem because the EGR system is inhibited when the engine is cold.

Steve


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hank711 said:


> I am having a weird problem with my Frontier with 127K on it. When warm it has a miss when accelerating, idle seems fine. The engine shakes when going at a constant speed on the highway[45-75 mph] and seems like it used to have more power.I have owned it 2 months. I get a code for a miss on #3 cyc. I have replaced the dis. cap, rotor, plugs wires and the injector for #3. The injector helped somewhat. Adding fuel system cleaner helps. The problem seems to be getting worse. When the engine is cold it seems to run fine. These symptoms seem to be contradicting each other. ANY IDEAS OUT THERE???


A quick compression test will tell a lot about the heath of all four cylinders.


----------



## Hank711 (Jun 19, 2007)

[SIZE="1"[/SIZE]I did a compression check and it looked OK. Values ranged from 148 to 153, with #3 cyclinder at 151. That was with all the plugs out, and the engine warm. I guess that eliminates a mechanical problem. All 4 plugs looked the same [with around 1000 miles on them] insulator clean, a small amount of black on the bottom edge of the threads. I still have to check the EGR passages.


----------



## bobuddy (Jun 2, 2007)

There is a TSB on the Frontier about cleaning the EGR valve and ports - see the sticky at the top of the forum. 

If you look at my posts, we are having issues with my 1997 HB that is the same engine as your Frontier. After many days of checking this and that, we gave up and took it to the dealer. They said EGR valve is bad along with the EGR tube (metal tube that goes to the intake manifold). They wanted $450 to change this so we took it back and will attempt this in the next few days. Hopefully I wont regret trying to do this ourselves. 

I am not convinced this is the only problem as the dealer didnt attempt to rule anything else out - they just found the EGR valve to be bad and wanted to replace it without looking any further into other sensors or the fuel delivery system. As you can probably guess, I am not happy with the diagnostics of the dealer. 

Stay tuned for the continuing saga of my little red truck.......


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hank711 said:


> [SIZE="1"[/SIZE]I did a compression check and it looked OK. Values ranged from 148 to 153, with #3 cyclinder at 151. That was with all the plugs out, and the engine warm. I guess that eliminates a mechanical problem. All 4 plugs looked the same [with around 1000 miles on them] insulator clean, a small amount of black on the bottom edge of the threads. I still have to check the EGR passages.


I think my '04 compression is supposed to be between 140's to 170's so, that sounds pretty good. Consistency across the cylinders is a good thing.

Did you use stock plugs? You were having the problem before the plug change, right?

Hopefully, the EGR idea will work out. It's weird that it is pointing to that one cylinder.


----------



## Hank711 (Jun 19, 2007)

I had the problem before any plug changes.I have tried replacing the plugs 3X-no difference. I lowered the gap on #3 from .044 to .038 just to see if it changed anything-but it didn't. I will try cleaning the EGR ports soon. I thought that you get a code for the EGR tube being clogged, or the EGR valve being bad [?] I have been going to Auto Zone for their free code reading, since I do not have a code reader, but the code is always the same P0303 #3 misfire.


----------



## John C (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, 

Did you resolve your issue? Was it truly the EGR valve and the tube? I am curious. I have an idling problem and the dealer said the same thing of a bad EGR valve. I have not codes though. It would help me if this corrected your problem. 

Thanks
JOHN


----------



## bobuddy (Jun 2, 2007)

I dont know about anyone else, but my problem was the Mass Air Flow sensor. Someone else on the boards had theirs repaired by a place in Illinois - it cost $130? (instead of buying a new one for $400 or so)- I cant remember the name of it, but if you search the forums here, you will find it. We did replace the EGR valve and cleaned everything - but I was still having horrible stalling and hesitation. I am glad we didnt spend the $450 at the dealer to have it done! BTW - it was a PITA to do! I looks easy - its right there! 

Oh, with the stalling and hesitation, it never threw a code. Very frustrating. 

Hope this helps.

Laurie


----------

